# How best to celebrate?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

KUSC wrapped up its seasonal fundraising marathon just an hour ago and, as it always does, played Beethoven's 9th to celebrate. This time it was Klemperer.

Question: If you were in their place, what would _you _play to celebrate?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

It's not exactly "classical", but it is "classic", and a good piece for celebration:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Hallelujah Chorus?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

SONNET CLV said:


> It's not exactly "classical", but it is "classic", and a good piece for celebration:


I sent this one on to Jim Svejda, who may (or may not) be amused. I'll let you know!


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

"Hat man nicht auch Gold beineben" from Fidelio:






"Unless you have gold to live on, you'll never be really happy..."


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Mahler 4th Symphony part 4. Kathleen Battle


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Felman's _Piano and String Quartet_... with supplementary vodka.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

KenOC said:


> I sent this one on to Jim Svejda, who may (or may not) be amused. I'll let you know!


From what I understand of Svejda's tastes (I've listened to his "The Record Shelf" for years and read several of his books) this may certainly annoy him. He is, after all, quite intolerant of so-so vocalizing and especially critical of women who promote their small talents with risqué outfits. This is liable to bring him nightmares of Leslie Garrett (whose album "Simple Gifts" he once proclaimed was aptly named because of her vocal skills), or perhaps Sarah Brightman!


----------

